# Young drug-induced DP sufferer looking to talk and help new teenagers



## Young_DP (Oct 30, 2017)

I am in my mid teens and have been living with DP for the last 8 months after 2 bad weed trips. Looking to talk to other young people, particularly those who are new to DP/DR and to offer advice and support.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi. How old are you? im also suffering dp and started when i was 19... now im 21 and i dont remember anymore feeling normal. So its hard to even tell what are my symptoms because i cant compare anymore. i dont know is forgiving good or bad thing??


----------



## Nicolenikkireyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey I'm 21 and have been suffering for 5 months now, my symptoms got better until a month ago and I relapsed. I would love to be able to talk with people who are going through the same thing. This just seems like forever and would want to relate to someone in this world


----------



## Eagles2526 (Nov 17, 2017)

Shoot me a message and we can talk. I’m in the same boat as you 19 year old dude


----------



## Kloin (Oct 16, 2017)

14 years old, 4 months..


----------



## Eagles2526 (Nov 17, 2017)

19 year old just withdrew from college. Message me yo and we can talk. Need some help goin on 3 months and no sign of improvement other than knowing this can be beaten.


----------

